

Ask HN: What is your proudest work moment? - thepoet

Maybe most interesting you ever did. Question inspired from this video http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nationalgeographic.com&#x2F;explorers&#x2F;special-features&#x2F;10explorers-1question&#x2F;what-is-your-proudest-work-moment&#x2F;
======
kmttechnical
It was a proud moment to teach digital media technology to middle school
students in Oakland, CA. This took place over a series of weeks and the kids
simply loved working with the equipment. We taught them about sound,
recording, digital photography and they learned how to use digital audio
mixers! I was extremely proud of my staff who volunteered their precious time.
I'm humbled.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Waking up the morning after an eCommerce launch and seeing that real orders
were placed overnight. No feeling like it. Pure joy.

------
dschn
Letting a big problem eat yourself away besides sleep, knowing you're the only
person to make it happen, and eventually solving it. However, real truth,
planning out a big operation for a few weeks. Server migrations are the best.
Knowing there's so much to go wrong. But you're prepped. Pop in Eye of the
Tiger, terminals maxed out and you just make it happen. That's higher than
jumping out of a plane when you love what you do.

------
egregiouscoder
Starting a start-up and launching on Kickstarter. Seeing all the hard work be
betting on Kickstarter both rewarding/nerve wrecking

~~~
joefarish
What's the startup?

